# Are my frogs too fat?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

My two azureus are getting very round around the middle. They're so round, that when they sit hunched over with their elbows tucked in as azureus often do, you can see the impression of their arms in their sides for a few seconds after they move. I would estimate that both frogs are about a year old (one is from tincs.com, the other from Phil Tan) and while they have a subtly differnt body shape, neither of them are showing any signs of enlarged toe pads, so they might both be female. I feed them once per day (sometimes I skip a day here and there), always lots of FFs, dusted with Dendrocare and RepCal. They seem healthy and active in every other way. I know that if you starve a reptile to make it lose weight, they can get very ill without food, so I was thinking it might be the same way with frogs. If they are too fat, what's the best way to get them to slim down without hurting them?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any pics? Mine got way to big at one point, and it too me about 3 months to get them back to normal. They started breeding right after that too.



Arklier said:


> My two azureus are getting very round around the middle. They're so round, that when they sit hunched over with their elbows tucked in as azureus often do, you can see the impression of their arms in their sides for a few seconds after they move. I would estimate that both frogs are about a year old (one is from tincs.com, the other from Phil Tan) and while they have a subtly differnt body shape, neither of them are showing any signs of enlarged toe pads, so they might both be female. I feed them once per day (sometimes I skip a day here and there), always lots of FFs, dusted with Dendrocare and RepCal. They seem healthy and active in every other way. I know that if you starve a reptile to make it lose weight, they can get very ill without food, so I was thinking it might be the same way with frogs. If they are too fat, what's the best way to get them to slim down without hurting them?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I saw your pic of the fat frog on kingsnake, so I know which one you're talking about. Unfortunately, my camera is about 4 years old and does not take good macro pics. A new digital camera is on my want list, but as I'm looking into buying a house, everything major has been put on indefinite hold. Anyway, I don't think mine are quite that fat.


----------

